# Kinda thought I was done, had a small relapse



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I was at the father in laws helping with yard work. 2 blocks from my house I see this little guy out by the trash. You all know how it goes. A new carb off Ebay for $11.64 and she runs like a top. It's sad what people toss out.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

wow, looks great, how's the paddle look?

oh, and its funny that you think you were "done"


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> wow, looks great, how's the paddle look?
> 
> oh, and its funny that you think you were "done"


paddles are good, fuel tank is a bit nasty but I rinsed her out pretty good and the new carb came with a cheap see through filter so that went on as well. Ready for snow!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> paddles are good, fuel tank is a bit nasty but I rinsed her out pretty good and the new carb came with a cheap see through filter so that went on as well. Ready for snow!


*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!! BROTHER!!!







*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SBA Snowblowers Anonymous meets here 24/7365 and an extra day every 4 years.


----------



## Verault (Nov 9, 2021)

I didnt think much of those little Toros until my Buddy gave me his 2 cycle CCR 2500. I absolutely love the thing. Its best for the wet snow too! I put a new set up blades on mine last year as well.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

These things are so cute. They fit in the trunk of an SUV or station wagon. It's easy for them to follow you home.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Relapse ......... lmao ...... you have the full blown addiction .... I can tell, as I know what the signs are only to well .....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

nice save. I just rescued a cute 2 cycle Murray from the town dump. A little maintenance, seems to work well (at least blowing pine needles!).


----------



## Verault (Nov 9, 2021)

your right they are great for pine needles and leaves!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to the Hotel _Blower Addict_,

You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.

We are all just prisoners here, of our own device... that one's a li'l beauty, nice save. 🍻


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Love those Toro Single stage blowers.., real workhorses! Good find.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

That's not a bad relapse, that's a nice find. A bad relapse is when you pick one up that is in pieces and not running.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> That's not a bad relapse, that's a nice find. A bad relapse is when you pick one up that is in pieces and not running.


Than I have to say "my name is Dave and I am an addict" and I have _bad_ relapses based on the above.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Than I have to say "my name is Dave and I am an addict" and I have _bad_ relapses based on the above.


I could be your sponsor but am in worse shape. I need an intervention. 
just bought number 197 and 198 yesterday. ( of course still don't have all these ) maybe 18 or so. 
5 are mine. The rest projects and parts machines.


----------

